# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل موت الفجأة رحمة للمؤمن ؟

## تلميذة ابن القيم

وردعن عبدالله بن مسعودرضي الله عنه ان موت الفجأة رحمة للمؤمن ( كتاب التذكرة )

هل صح هذا الخبرعن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه ؟

وان لم يصح هل المعنى صحيح مع انتشار موت الفجأة ؟وخاصة ان بعض الصالحين 
مات فجأة في حوادث السيارات ؟

افيدوني بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فهد العبر

ورد هذا السؤال لسماحة الشيخ بن جبرين رحمه الله س: ما هي صورة موت الفجأة؟ وهل هناك علامات لموت الفجأة؟ وما هي أسباب موت الفجأة؟ وكيف يمكن تفاديه؟ وهل موت الفجأة يكثر في آخر الزمان أم هو في كل زمان؟ وإلي أي مدى يمكن أن تكون الصدقات وفعل الخير منجية من الموت بشكل عام بإذن الله؟ وهل هناك أعمال أخرى تدخل في ذلك؟ ما الذي يجب فعله كي يكون الإنسان مستعدًا للموت، سواء الفجأة أم الطبيعي؟ ومتى يصل الإنسان إلى درجة الاطمئنان وعدم الخوف من الموت؟ وهل موت الفجأة هو عقوبة للإنسان إذا علمنا أن أغلب المجاهدين من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ماتوا على فرشهم؟ *الاجابـــة*ورد في بعض الآثار أن في آخر الزمان يكثر موت الفجأة، وله صور كثيرة، فمنها ما يسمى بالسكتة القلبية، بأن تتوقف حركة القلب، ويحصل بعدها الموت في تلك اللحظة، ولا يتمكن الأهالي من العلاج ولا من استدعاء الأطباء، لحصول تلك السكتة بغتة بدون مقدمات آلام أو أمراض، ومن صورها الغشية والإغماء الذي يحصل بعده خروج الروح، يحصل الموت فجأة، ولا يكون هناك مقدمات ولا علامات قبل هذه الغيبوبة، فتحصل الوفاة في تلك اللحظات. 
ومن الصور ما تكاثر من الحوادث المرورية للسيارات، والتي يحصل بسببها موت العديد من أفراد وجماعات، وذلك بسبب تهور بعض السائقين وركوبهم الأخطار، وتعرضهم لأسباب الحوادث، فتارة بالسرعة الجنونية، والتي يكون من آثارها حوادث الانقلاب والاصطدام، وينتج عن ذلك زهوق أرواح في تلك اللحظة، أو الموت دماغيًا زيادة على الخسائر الفادحة بالجراحات وإتلاف السيارات وما أشبهها، وأحيانًا يكون بسبب غلبة النوم والنعاس على قائد السيارة، مما يحصل بسببه الكثير من الحوادث باصطدام أو انقلاب أو خروج عن الطريق ووقوع في حفر أو مرتفعات، أو اصطدام بحجارة أو حيطان أو صبات في حواجز الطرق، وتارة يكون بسبب خلل في السيارات، كما يكون في انفجار العجلات، والتي تسمى كفرات، أو اختلال الأذرعة أو الفرامل، ويحصل بسبب ذلك اختلال في السير، وارتباك في التصرف يكون ذلك سببًا في الانقلاب وحصول الوفيات. 
ومن صور موت الفجأة ما يحصل بالقتال مع اللصوص والصائلين وقطاع الطرق، الذين يعرضون للناس، ومعهم أسلحة فتاكة، ويطلبون منهم أخذ ما معهم من الأموال أو فعل الفاحشة بالنساء والصبيان، وإذا حصلت مقاومة كان هناك قتل وإطلاق للنار، وسفك للدماء وذلك من أسباب موت الفجأة. 
وإذا مات فجأة لا يجوز تجهيزه حتى يتحقق موته ويعلن خروج روحه، وعلامات ذلك انخساف صدغيه وميل أنفه، وغيبوبة سواد عينيه في البالغين، وانفصال كفيه بأن تسترخي عصبة اليد وتنخلع الكف من الذراع وتبقى كأنها منفصلة في جلدتها عن عظم الزند وكذا استرخاء رجليه ولينها واسترسالها بعد خروج الروح، وكذا امتداد جلدة وجهه، وأوضح علامات الموت تغير رائحته، ولا ريب أن هذه العلامات دالة على موته يقينًا، وسبب تأخير تجهيزه إذا مات فجأة مخافة أن يكون عرضت له سكتة قلبية، وقد يفيء بعد يوم أو يومين، كما حصل ذلك كثيرًا. 
وقد يعرف الموت الحقيقي بهذه العلامات وغيرها، فقد روي عن الإمام أحمد قال: (( أكره موت الفوات ))، وسبب الكراهية لما فيه من خوف حرمان الوصية، وفوات الاستعداد للمعاد بالتوبة وغيرها من الأعمال الصالحة، وذلك لأن الإنسان في صحته يأمل حياة طويلة، ويتهاون بكتابة الوصية وما له وما عليه مع أن ذلك مندوب مؤكد، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ما حق امرئ مسلم له شيء يريد أن يوصي فيه يبيت ليلتين إلا وصيته مكتوبة عنده  ولكن كثيرًا من الناس يتهاون بما له وما عليه، فيأتيه الموت فجأة قبل أن يتمكن من كتابة وصيته فتضيع الحقوق التي له والتي عليه، ومع ذلك فقد روي عن عائشة وابن مسعود (( موت الفجأة راحة للمؤمن وأسف على الفاجر ))، ولعل ذلك أن المرض والألم الطويل تستثقله النفس، ويعتريها الضجر والألم وعدم التحمل، حتى يتمنى الموت للتخلص من ذلك الألم. 
وقد ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  لا يتمنين أحدكم الموت لضر نزل به، فإن كان لا بد قائلا فليقل اللهم أحييني ما كانت الحياة خيرًا لي وتوفني ما كانت الوفاة خيرًا لي  كما أن على المؤمن أن يحتسب تلك الآلام والأمراض خيرًا وأجرًا، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ما يصيب المسلم من نصب ولا وصب ولا هم ولا غم حتى الشوكة يشاكها إلا كفر الله بها من سيئاته  ولكن ذلك مشروط بالصبر وعدم الجزع وعدم التشكي إلى الناس، حتى كره بعض السلف أنين المريض لأنه نوع من التشكي، فعليه أن يتحمل ويصبر، والصبر هو حبس النفس عن الجزع، وحبس اللسان عن التشكي، وحبس الجوارح عن لطم الخدود وشق الجيوب، بل عليه أن يشتكي إلى الله، ولا يشتكي إلى الناس إلا على وجه الإخبار، فإذا حمد الله تعالى ثم أخبر بالألم لم يكن شكوى، إلا إذا أخبر بها تبرمًا وتسخطًا. 
وقد ذكر بعض العلماء أن إبراهيم الخليل وجماعة من الأنبياء عليهم السلام ماتوا فجأة، وهو موت الصالحين، وهو تخفيف على المؤمنين، ولطف ورفق بأهل الاستعداد للموت، وغضب على من له تعلقات يحتاج إلى الوصية والتوبة، وفي الخبر:  المحروم من حرم الوصية  وينبغي لأولاد من مات فجأة أن يستدرك لأبيه من أعمال البر ما يمكنه مما يقبل النيابة، كوفاء الديون وإبراء الذمة من الحقوق، وكثرة الصدقات والتبرعات، وإخراج الزكوات، وأداء الحج والعمرة فريضة أو تطوعًا، ومن أسباب موت الفجأة الغفلة والانشغال بالشهوات والملاهي، وعدم الاستعداد للموت وما بعده. 
وقد ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:  أكثروا من ذكر هادم اللذات يعني الموت فإنه ما ذكر إلا في قليل إلا كثره ولا كثير إلا قلله  بمعنى أن الإنسان يكون دائمًا مستعدًا للموت بحيث يعمل الأعمال الصالحة حتى لا يتمنى زيادة حياة، وقد قال الله تعالى:  وَأَنْفِقُوا مِنْ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ فَيَقُولَ رَبِّ لَوْلَا أَخَّرْتَنِي إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ فَأَصَّدَّقَ وَأَكُنْ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ وَلَنْ يُؤَخِّرَ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهَا  ويكثر موت الفجأة في آخر الزمان، فعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر أن  من أمارات الساعة أن يكثر موت الفجأة  ذكره في مجمع الزوائد عن الطبراني في الصغير والأوسط ، وحسنه الألباني وعزاه للطبراني والضياء المقدسي كما في صحيح الجامع الصغير . 
وهذا أمر مشاهد في هذا الزمان، حيث كثر في الناس موت الفجأة، فترى الرجل صحيحًا معافًا ثم يموت فجأة، وخصوصًا بحوادث السيارات والأدوات الكهربائية والماكينات، وغيرها من الأسباب، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من أحب أن يبسط له في رزقه وينسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه  فجعل صلة الرحم من أسباب طول العمر وهو معنى أن ينسأ له في أثره، فتكون صلة الرحم من أسباب طول الحياة أو من أسباب بركة العمر ولو كان قصيرًا بحيث يستغله في العلم النافع والعمل الصالح، وصلة الرحم هي الإحسان إلى الأقارب وإيصال الخير إليهم، بنصحهم وإكرامهم وإزالة الضرر عنهم، وزيارتهم والتلطف معهم. 
وإذا كانت بركة الرزق وبركة العمر تنشأ من صلة الرحم، فكذلك بقية الأعمال الخيرية، كالصلوات والصدقات والتبرعات، والحج والعمرة والجهاد في سبيل الله، وعمل الخيرات المتعدية، كالنصيحة والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وتعلم العلم وتعليمه، والدعوة إلى الله، والذكر والدعاء وتلاوة القرآن، وكف النفس عن المحرمات وحفظ اللسان وحفظ الجوارح، والابتعاد عن المعاصي صغيرها وكبيرها، فإن ذلك يكون سببًا للبقاء وطول الحياة بإذن الله، وسببًا بأن يمتع الله المسلم بجوارحه وسمعه وبصره وقوته، كما روي أن أبا الطيب الطبري عُمر فوق مائة عام، ثم إنه وثب مرة وثبة شديدة فتعجب من حوله من هذا النشاط وهو في هذه السن، فقال: (( هذه جوارح حفظناها في الصغر فحفظها الله علينا في الكبر )). 
فمن أكثر من الأعمال الصالحة، كنوافل الصلوات والصدقات والصيام، والقراءة والذكر والدعاء، ونوافل البر والصلة، والصدق والصبر، وحسن الخلق والحياء والكرم، والأمانة والنصحية، وما أشبه ذلك، فإنها تدخل في الأسباب المنجية بإذن الله من الآفات والشرور، وسببًا أزليًا بإذن الله لدفع الآفات والمصائب والأمراض والحوادث، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عباس  احفظ الله يحفظك احفظ الله تجده تجاهك تعرف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة. ..  إلى قوله:  واعلم أن النصر مع الصبر وأن الفرج مع الكرب وأن مع العسر يسرًا  . 
وأما الذي يجب فعله ليستعد الإنسان للموت، فإن عليه أولا أداء الواجبات، والإكثار من المستحبات، وترك المحرمات والمكروهات وبعض المباحات، وبذلك فسر قول الله تعالى:  وَمِنْهُمْ سَابِقٌ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  وثانيًا: ما جاء في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سئل بعد قوله:  إذا دخل المؤمن القبر انفسح وانشرح  فقيل وما علامة ذلك:  العمل لدار الخلود والتجافي عن دار الغرور والاستعداد للموت قبل نزوله  أو كما قال. 
وقد كان كثير من السلف رحمهم الله دائمًا على أهبة الرحيل، بحيث لو قيل لأحدهم إنك ستموت في هذا الشهر لم يكن هناك ما يزيد به في العمل، حيث أنه مستغرق أوقاته في الأعمال الصالحة، وفاطمًا نفسه عن الآثام والمحرمات، وثالثًا إكثار ذكر الموت، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أكثروا ذكر هادم اللذات الموت فإنه ما ذكر في قليل إلا كثره ولا في كثير إلا قلله  مع أن الجميع من البشر يستيقنون بأنهم سوف يأتيهم الموت، ويرحلون عن هذه الحياة، ولكن إقبالهم على الدنيا وإكبابهم على الشهوات والملذات منعهم من الاستعداد للموت، كما قال تعالى:  ذَرْهُمْ يَأْكُلُوا وَيَتَمَتَّعُوا وَيُلْهِهِمُ الْأَمَلُ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ  . 
وفي الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خط خطًا مربعًا، وخط خطًا في الوسط، وخط خطوطًا عن يمينه وعن يساره وخط خطًا خارجًا عنه ثم قال:  هذا الإنسان، وهذا أجله محيط به وهذا عمله وهذه الأعراض فإن أخطأه هذا نهشه هذا  أخبر بأن هذا الخط البعيد هو الأمل وأن على الإنسان أن يقصر أمله، وألا يمد بصره إلى أهل الدنيا و ملذاتها وشهواتها، كما قال الله تعالى:  وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى  فمن كان كذلك فإنه مطمئن في هذه الحياة ويكون مستعدًا للوفاء، غير خائف من مفاجأة الأجل لأنه دائمًا على أهبة الرحيل. 
ثم إن موت الفجأة قد يكون عقوبة، حيث أنه يحال بينه وبين الوصية، وكتابة ما له وما عليه، ولأجل ذلك كان موت أغلب الصحابة رضى الله عنهم موتًا عاديًا، سبقه مرض وماتوا على فرشهم، وقد يكون موت الفجأة راحة للمسلم من شدة الألم وطول المرض، فقد ورد في الحديث أن ملك الموت إذا جاء عند رأس المؤمن يقول:  اخرجي أيتها الروح الطيبة كانت في الجسد الطيب كنت تعمرينه فتسل روحه من جسده كما تسل الشعرة من العجين وفي رواية  فتسيل روحه كما تسيل القطرة من فم السقاء  وأما الكافر فتتفرق روحه في جسده، فينتزعها كما ينتزع السفود من الصوف المبلول  ومع ذلك فقط يشدد الموت على المسلم، وعليه يحمل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  المؤمن يموت بعرق الجبين  والله أعلم. 

عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين 
وارجو ان اكون قد افدتك ولو بشئ بسيط

----------


## وحيد البيضاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليك و رجمة الله و بركاته
رحم الله الشيخ ابن جبرين و نور قبر ، بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل نقل ممتاز
الآخـــ أحسن الله إليك في الدنيا و ـــــــر

موفق إن شاء الله

----------


## تلميذة ابن القيم

جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك فيك 

نعم وضحت المسالة الان واستفدنا 
احسن الله اليك

----------


## أبو محمد بن سعيد

للاثراء هذا جواب من موقع الشيخ المنجد وفقه الله :
هل ثمة دعاء خاص يحفظ من موت الفجأة ؟
هل يوجد دعاء يحفظك من موت الفجأة ? وما هو ؟

الجواب :
الحمد لله

أولا :

موت الفجأة من أقدار الله التي يقضي بها في عباده ، بأن يصيب الموتُ العبدَ مفاجأة من غير إمهال ولا إخطار ، وإنما هجوما تنسل به الروح من غير معاناة سكرات الموت ومقدماته .

وهو صورة من صور الموت التي وجدت قديما ، وزاد انتشارها حديثا بسبب حوادث السير المعروفة اليوم ، والعدوان على الشعوب والأفراد بآلات القتل الحديثة الفاتكة .

وقد جاء في بعض الآثار والأحاديث أن انتشار موت الفجأة من علامات الساعة ، حسَّن هذه الآثار الحافظ السخاوي في " المقاصد الحسنة " (ص/506) وقال : له طرق يقوي بعضها بعضا ، والألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " (5/370)، ويمكن الاطلاع عليها في كتاب : "إتحاف الجماعة بما جاء في الفتن والملاحم وأشراط الساعة " (2/236) للشيخ حمود التويجري .



ثانيا :

ثم إن موت الفجأة يحتمل أن يكون خيرا ، ويحتمل أن يكون شرا ، وذلك بحسب اختلاف حال المتوفى ، وما له عند الله عز وجل :

1- فإذا كان المتوفَّى من أهل الصلاح والخير ، وله عند الله من الحسنات والأعمال الصالحة ما يُرجَى أن تكون نورا بين يديه يوم القيامة : فجميع صور الموت بالنسبة له من الخير ، سواء موت الفجأة ، أو بعد معاناة سكرات الموت : موت الفجأة رحمة وتخفيف وعفو من رب العباد ، فلا يجد من ألم الموت وشدة سكراته ومعاناة مرضه شيئا يذكر ، وإن وقع له ذلك ولم يكن موته فجأة كان تكفيرا لسيئاته ، ورفعة لدرجاته عند الله ، وذلك تصديق لما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أمر المؤمن كله له خير ، وأن موت المؤمن راحة له من نصب الدنيا وعذابها ، إلى نعيم الآخرة .

2- أما إذا كان المتوفَّى من المقصرين أو الفسقة الظلمة أو الكفرة : فموت الفجأة بالنسبة له نقمة وغضب ، إذ عوجل بالموت قبل التوبة ، ولم يمهل كي يستدرك ما مضى من تفريطه وتقصيره ، فأُخِذَ أخذةَ انتقام وغضب كما وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : (مَوْتُ الْفَجْأَةِ أَخْذَةُ أَسَفٍ ) رواه أبو داود (رقم/3110) .

ولما كان الجزم بصلاح النفس أو تقصيرها من الأمور العسرة ، وتتفاوت فيها القلوب ، وتتنازعها أسباب الورع والخوف أو الثبات واليقين ، وجدنا في الآثار عن السلف بعض الاختلاف في نظرتهم لموت الفجأة ، فمَن غَلَّبَ جانب الخوف من الله ، وظنَّ في نفسه التقصير : كان يستعيذ من موت الفجأة ، ويرجو أن يكفر الله خطاياه بمعالجة سكرات الموت، ومَن غَلَّب جانب الرجاء ، وسعة رحمة الله : رأى في موت الفجأة فرجا ورحمة وعفوا من الله عز وجل .

فإذا قرأنا عن السلف كلاما عن موت الفجأة ظاهره التعارض ، فهو في الحقيقة والباطن ليس اختلاف تعارض ، وإنما اختلاف تنوع .

عن عبد الله بن مسعود وعائشة رضي الله عنهما قالا :

" أسف على الفاجر وراحة للمؤمن : يعني الفجأة " انتهى.

" مصنف ابن أبي شيبة " (3/370)، " السنن الكبرى " للبيهقي (3/379).

وعن تميم بن سلمة ، قال : مات منا رجل بغتة ، فقال رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذة غضب , فذكرته لإبراهيم - وقل ما كنا نذكر لإبراهيم حديثا إلا وجدنا عنده فيه - فقال : كانوا يكرهون أخذة كأخذة الأسف .

" مصنف ابن أبي شيبة " (3/370)

ثالثا:

أما الأحاديث المرفوعة فلم يصح منها شيء سوى الحديث المذكور سابقا : ( موت الفجأة أخذة أسف ) ، مع أن بعض أهل العلم تكلم فيه ، وأشار الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله إلى أنه روي مرفوعا وموقوفا ، وذكر أنه الإمام البخاري رحمه الله أشار بترجمته إلى أنه في إسناده مقالا.

ينظر: فتح الباري ، للحافظ ابن حجر (3/254) .

أما غيره من الأحاديث المتعلقة بموت الفجأة مدحا أو ذما ، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يستعيذ منها : فلم يصح منها شيء .

ولذلك قال الفيروزأبادي رحمه الله :

" ما ثبت فيه شيء " انتهى.

" سفر السعادة " (ص/353)



رابعاً :

لم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء خاص يحفظ من موت الفجأة ، وما ينتشر في المنتديات عن ذلك الدعاء الذي يكتب لمن قاله أجر (360) حجة ، ويحفظ من موت الفجأة وغير ذلك ، إنما هو كذب موضوع لا أصل له في كتب السنة ، وقد سبق أن بينا ذلك في جواب السؤال رقم : (126635) ، (127615) .

والأولى أن يدعو الإنسان بما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو به :

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ :

كَانَ مِنْ دُعَاءِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ ، وَفُجَاءَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ ، وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ )

رواه مسلم (2739)

والله أعلم .
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/135314

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*هل ثمة دعاء خاص يحفظ من موت الفجأة ؟*

----------

